# beer and gars



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

how many people drink beer with there gars regularly ?
i know theres alot of people who will drink water only with there gars, because they say it affects the flavors to drink anything else with them.
I like to affect the flavors with a nice Cold brew tho !! 
A beer and cigar combo is the way i prefer to do both now.
Since i started smoking cigars , im always saying man this beer would be great with this gar and vise versa.
Ive smoked cigars with water before and then smoked the same gar with a beer and thought they both tasted better with the beer !

IF YOU CHOOSE OTHER...PLEASE SPECIFY SO THAT WE CAN GET SOME IDEAS OF OTHER GREAT PAIRINGS !! I DO PREFER BEER OR AN ENERGY DRINK BUT AM OPEN TO TRY IT ALL ...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

forgot to put a space in for coffee....sorry


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

beer or coffee for me.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I usually drink either beer or bourbon...I love all types of beer so getting a nice pairing is awesome.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

now if im smoking a gar on the way to work , or in the car...obviously i TRY not to pair it with a beer HHAHA, no i dont drink and drive , but thats when i pair it with Soda pop, normally an energy drink...like REDBULL COLA !! very good stuff if you can find it, or ROCKSTAR PUNCH CITRUS, thats like 7up meets mountain dew meets a crack dealer, lol my fav energy drink right now


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

coffee, always. Until I get back to the US. Sometimes Iced coffee, sometimes fresh brewed. Depends on the time of day.


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

I enjoy a nice glass of single malt scotch


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm a beer guy and always will be. I might have some scotch or other libation, but I always return to the barley and hops


----------



## poriggity-cl (Feb 8, 2008)

If I am not enjoying a nice morning stick with some coffee, then I have a stick and a beer in my hand. I will switch it up and have the occasional whiskey, bourbon or scotch, but I am a beer man through and through.
Scott


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

water and/or coffee


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Usually coffee black or unsweetened fresh brewed ice tea. On occasion water or beer.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

MrMaduro said:


> Usually coffee black or unsweetened fresh brewed ice tea. On occasion water or beer.


hrmmm.. never tried tea with a gar...


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

pair a Young's Double Chocolate Stout with a CAO MX2 and you will be in heaven....wow


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Bells Porter and a LX2...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Bells Porter and a LX2...


VOTE !!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

Bigfoot said:


> pair a Young's Double Chocolate Stout with a CAO MX2 and you will be in heaven....wow


i used to drink that youngs all the time back in the day , good stuff. been drinking the american brews lately but i may need to grab one of those soon


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok i voted!!!iced tea!My favorite can drink that anytime so i normally choose tea.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Ok i voted!!!iced tea!My favorite can drink that anytime so i normally choose tea.


:biggrin: hrmm. thats 2 for tea


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey thats not to say i wouldn't mind a beer every time but timing doesn't always allow that:biggrin:


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

whiskey is my choice but if not in the mood for a drink my choice is Sweet tea......


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Personally I enjoy juice when smoking cigars (ex. orange, grapefruit, apple, pomegranate, etc) that is the "other", wine or water as well.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

paint said:


> Bells Porter and a LX2...


Um Mike, where did you get an LX2???


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Go Beer!!!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i love beer !!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I no longer drink - but my drink of choice when I did was a good single malt scotch. For beer, a good dark stout did the ticked.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I do like a good unfiltered German beer with my smokes but usually drink single malt scotch


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

voted beer cause that is my drink of "choice" but umfortunatly since most of my cigars are smoked at work I usually go with iced coffee or fresh brewed ice t.


----------



## Good_Stogies (Jun 5, 2008)

I drink beer (stout or Pale ale) coffee, water, juce, rum and some other stuff to....lol just depends what mood I'm in and what cigar I'm smoking. Thought beer is probably my #1 choice.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Whiskey, and water for me for the most part. An occational beer or stout.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

i want something to pair this tatuaje black with !!! any suggestions out there....


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Great Lakes Blackout Stout. Might still be some around your neck of the woods. If not maybe an Edmund Fitzgerald Porter should be readily accessible.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Chad send me the Tat black and i will give a great recommendation for your next one:lol:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

paint said:


> Chad send me the Tat black and i will give a great recommendation for your next one:lol:


i will think about it :biggrin:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What to think about (Jedi mind trick)just do it!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

ill send you the ashes !!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

muuuaaahhhh eeeahhhhahahaha


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've drank all with gars but my favorite is a nice coffee. I'm a fan of the Dalmore Cigar Malt too though... ooh and port. Coffee reigns supreme though.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I enjoy beer, coffee, rum, port, other wines, water, some sodas. so a little of everything. but I did my first pairing review the other day for humibase.com it was Delirium Nocturnum (it a dark belgium Ale) with a Nub Camaroon here' the link Delirium Nocturnum Pairing


----------

